# Push to open and soft close hardware



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Are there any undermound drawer slides that will allow me to both push to open and also handle a soft close? I think with Blum Tandem it's one or the other.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.drawerslides.com/p/v6-soft-closing-ism/v6.14-ism


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.ovisonline.com/store/search_results.asp?txtsearchParamMan=ALL&txtsearchParamCat=ALL&txtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtsearchParamType=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch&txtsearchParamTxt=undermount+slide


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.specialtysupplies.com/drawer-slides-c-65.html?utm_source=Yahoo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=drawer%20slide%20hardware&utm_content=cabinet%20drawer%20slide&utm_campaign=DrawerSlides&OVRAW=cabinet%20drawer%20slide&OVKEY=drawer%20slide%20hardware&OVMTC=advanced&OVADID=10278203521&OVKWID=110725129021


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

These maybe the ones.

http://bing.search.sympatico.ca/?q=drawer%20sliders&mkt=en-ca&setLang=en-CA


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I work with cabinets all day and I've never come across any that push to open. Lots of different types of soft close on the market now including the Blum motion undermounts.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey G man got links? LOL Lots of good ones.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Well these http://www.blum.com/in/en/01/30/22/index.php will push to open as well, but I don't think they soft close; wondering if they are mutually exclusive for some reason (and yeah the servo ones are cool but I don't want to be tired to an electric socket)


----------



## decor (May 1, 2012)

king slide makes push-open soft close, for a price-around $65 each, with a slight volume discount.

Salice also make them but I don't think they are available in the US yet, which is a bummer!

I think ppl who want these a just a bit ahead of the trend … I'm just going to put discreet pulls (back mount ones) on my drawers and get soft close until the price comes down and then get the push open, soft close runners …


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

As Jerry stated, Ive never seen this combination either. I have used lots of touch latches in other applications but can not imagine where or why one would want or need something like that. I also have used plenty of soft close hardware but not because I like them, but because a customer thinks they want them. Sort of a trendy type deal. Beware of those that have not mastered closing a drawer without assistance. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

cabmaker -

My customers all think that they want the soft close - until I tell the the additional cost. That's when they usually deide that they really don't mind closing the drawers on their own. - lol


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

10 4 sawkerf


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I could not find any ( I am in Mexico though). The closest I could get was side mounted push/soft close. So I changed the design of the kitchen I am building.


----------



## david_larch (Feb 5, 2012)

I would love to get my hands on those King Slides. Anyone know a good distributor or place to find them in person?


----------



## joepana (Mar 21, 2014)

The Salice one is available through Hafele and here is the catalog page:
http://www.hafele.com/us/external/catalog/HAC_FCH_2013/8.19A.pdf You can get it with a 1D (up and down only) or 3D clip (up/down, left/right, in/out). It just arrived in the US.


----------

